# Heads-up : "Click"



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

With most of us (I assume ) being very techy/gadget-minded I assume that "Click" is in most of our SP lists 

If it's not, at least try and catch it this week; 1530* today and 0030 tomorrow morning.

They're in South Korea this week, so lots of "I want one!" moments 

(*My Tivo seems to think it's on at 1630 as well, but I doubt it!)


----------



## Logan (Mar 19, 2004)

Each episode is on about 5 times over a week.

The internet & phone speeds were quite impressive,
...megabytes per second,HDSPA & Wibro,
& how about a 10-megapixel camera phone or one with built-in motion sensors.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/default.stm

BBC News 24: Saturday at 20:30, Sunday at 04:30 and 16:30, Monday at 00:30.

A slightly shorter version during BBC Breakfast is shown on:

BBC News 24 & BBC One: Saturday at 06:45
BBC News 24 & BBC Two: Sunday at 07:30


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Logan said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/click_online/default.stm


Annoyingly, they've removed the previous archive content where each episode had its own page, which was handy for checking out Kate's Webscape links for the past 3 years; now, we only have *a couple of months worth* of Webscape links.


----------



## alanjrobertson (Feb 15, 2002)

Yep, Click's great - record it overnight early Sunday morning every week. I'd also recommend the 'Gadget Show' - 7.15pm on Mondays on Five. Lots of gadgets covered and normally some wacky gadget/tech-related competition between the presenters each week - quite entertaining!

Alan


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Usually watch it first time around on Thursdays evenings at 8.30 pm on BBC World.  

Been using a HSDPA 3G data card for about three months now. Certainly beats GPRS hands down when in a HSDPA area.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> Usually watch it first time around on Thursdays evenings at 8.30 pm on BBC World.


That's not supposed to be availabe in the UK but I assume you're using a dish pointed at something other than Astra or something?


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> Usually watch it first time around on Thursdays evenings at 8.30 pm on BBC World.
> 
> Been using a HSDPA 3G data card for about three months now. Certainly beats GPRS hands down when in a HSDPA area.


I'm running an HSDPA enabled T-Mobile Vario II - their WebnWalk plans are great. (£7.50 for phone use, 12.50 for Modem use - with a cap of around 1Gb and 3Gb per month respectively. No VOIP use allowed...)

Compared to other providers - their data tariffs are great.


----------

